# Training for separation without allowing whining



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Perhaps go in on the weekend to practice when other people are not there to hear. Put down a small handful of kibble in his area and leave and come back before he cries. Repeat, staying away longer. Go in and out quickly without treating. Perhaps leave a radio on playing at low volume.

A remote treater is an interesting idea. Why not set up a camera so you can view him as well? Just tossing out ideas.

But whatever you do, there will be some whining at first. So training on weekends would be good.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't get into the building on weekends, but I can go in around an hour early on weekdays. I might just have to start doing that for a while to practice.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

do you have a ritual for leaving him alone at home? some signal that tells him he will alone for awhile but you'll be back? i'd try to clarify what signals you send that tell him it's okay if you're gone and see if you can send the same signals at the office.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I agree with Patk, signals or phrases indicating you'll be back might be good, and possible to practice at home and in that hour before work.

another possibility is finding a high value toy or chew that he ONLY gets when you are away from your desk. as soon as you come back, the toy/chew goes away. He might start to associate you leaving with him getting a fun thing. you could even add in a phrase that you also practice at home "be right back" or "see you soon" even "it's meeting time".

Starting with short times and then stretching them out is a good plan too


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Good thoughts, everyone! I realized that at home I always give him a stuffed kong right before I leave, at least for longer periods. He's not been as interested in the kong at work, so I stuffed an everlasting treat ball (the "groovy" ball) with freeze-dried turkey and gave him that before I walked out of the room for a bathroom break. My coworker said he whined a tiny bit, but nowhere near as badly as he has been, and he wasn't whining when I left or came back. 

I also brought him in early today and practiced leaving and coming back, sometimes so quickly that he didn't have time to whine, other times after he finished throwing a fit. Between the two methods I think this is going to work out great!


----------

